# BFN again this morning



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Do you ever feel like you are going for the record for the most negative pregnancy tests you can do in a lifetime   got yet another BFN on my proper due date.. will do another at the end of the week if still no AF 

Thanks for all your support  

Still no   but no doubt she will raise her ugly head today!
Cat x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Cat,

I am sorry to hear that the old witch might be on her way and also that your pg test was neg.  

I feel the same way I've spent more on pg test then I have anything else I think, I prey for the day one actually works and gives me the result that I am looking for.  

Good luck for next month

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry to here you got a BFN and that you think the nasty wicked  is on her way.

Sending you loads of        vibes for next month

Mrs Hopeful xx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi cat

Sorry it was a BFN today sending u lots of   and hoping next month will be a better result  

Julie


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks guys   .. guess all I can do is retest if no   arrives by the end of the week!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Cat.        so sorry it was another BFN. Hope AF shows soon so you an get on with the next cycle.   If it doesn't show it'll be worth testing again in case of late ov and/ or late implantation.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Cat

Sorry about your bfn. I know how that feels...Here's hoping she shows her ugly head soon so you can get on with your next cycle. Still keepin my fingers crossed for you babe!    
 
love,
Kristen


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Sorry about your BFN. Good luck for next cycle!     


Take care
Andi


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Awww Cat   just read your post, sorry to hear you got another BFN honey.  Sending you lots of  .  Just keep hanging in there lovey, we will get there eventually.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww Cat Sorry it was another bfn. As you've told me before its not over til the wicked one arrives but if she is going to arrive I hope she comes soon so you can get on with the next cycle.

Sending you lots of    

ahh!  better go as smoke alarm has gone off in the kitchen!!!
Hopefully chat later!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Cat, I'm really sorry you had another bfn. I agree that it's not over until the old witch arrives. If it is a bfn, hope AF arrives soon so you can start your Clomid again    

Tina xx


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Just wanted to say sorry for the BPN this morning, but don't give up hope yet as it's not all over until the   turns up!!

  

Laurie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone .. the    hasn't arrived yet .... stupid   playing tricks!
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Any update this morning

Fingers crossed for BFP today!

Karen x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hugs to you hun,
Keep thinking        thoughts....you never know!

Love Rosie xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone ..have not tested today thought I would give it a few days ..still no sign of   !

Cat x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry it was a BFN

Kate xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

hi cat,

really hope   stays away, preferably for a full 9 months!

have some         

good luck

scousemouse
x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cat, sorry to hear about your negative test, really hope AF doesn't actually show up chick!!

Sam xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thank you all   ..will let you know if I get a + at any point this week ! 

Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

any news cat  I am off to consultant 2mora will keep u posted


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your BFN.   to you.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again you lovely lot you   doing my next test tomorrow as still no   think if this is neg then that is it for this cycle ..won't need to test anymore as sure I could not have conceived any later .. x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well it was a def   today .. guess I am not surprised but it upset me more than I thought .. and cried a few times today ..and feel like I need a good cry and a strong drink this evening .. and I am really tired so going to have an early night .. and might just have that strong drink ! 
Cat x


----------

